# Help! I forgot to read sheet music!



## leegary

I haven't played a clarinet since 1999. So 16 years. Its no wonder sheet music looks like a foreign language to me. Its daunting!!! I can't remember anything! What am I gonna do. Teach myself? Join a beginner band? Take private lessons? I can't believe I ever knew how to read music.


----------



## motoboy

Definitely private teacher if you can afford it. Shop around if there are several in your area. Find one who gets paid to play and has a personality you can get along with.


----------

